# Wine/Yarn Rack Help :-)



## PeteG (12 Mar 2019)

I need some help please  I'm making a yarn rack for our lass, the timber for the outer case has been cut to size and I'll use the Domino to put this together...But what's the best way of jointing/joining the all the diagonal sections?


----------



## MikeG. (12 Mar 2019)

Well, they're only diagonal when they're in the case. Treat them as you would any shelves......which for me means stopped housing joints, and for you magic-joint-making-machine guys, it means dominoes, doesn't it?


----------



## PeteG (12 Mar 2019)

MikeG.":2yjy5cey said:


> Well, they're only diagonal when they're in the case. Treat them as you would any shelves......which for me means stopped housing joints, and for you magic-joint-making-machine guys, it means dominoes, doesn't it?



Hello Mike  I've never used the Domino on a 45 degree cut/angle, it would take brain power I don't have to put all that together...I've just done a test cut for a diagonal piece to fit into a corner, first time I've cut a 45 degree angle on two both sides of a piece of timber, but then I've never made anything like this before...


----------



## Hornbeam (12 Mar 2019)

I would make the central portion to slide in
As Mike said all the central 5 joints are basically 90 degrees.
3 approaches you could take here
1. halving joints but think the width mave be a bit to long
2. stopped housing joints
3. Simple but joints with reinforcement from dominoes
The 4 outermost corners are chamfered equally on both sides to fit into the outer case
The central joints (top, bottom and both sides I would make as simple mitres and then trim the top off to fit


----------



## thetyreman (12 Mar 2019)

PeteG":1salnoxa said:


> ...But what's the best way of jointing/joining the all the diagonal sections?



in my opinion, half lap joinery, cut a notch out of both pieces and slot them together.


----------



## PeteG (12 Mar 2019)

Hornbeam":xlfm1a8h said:


> I would make the central portion to slide in





thetyreman":xlfm1a8h said:


> in my opinion, half lap joinery, cut a notch out of both pieces and slot them together.



Much appreciated gents, think I know how to tackle it now. I'll do the half lap joints on the scroll saw


----------

